# DIY Looker Prop Super easy



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

It looks like your motor has the auto reverse feature built in, am I seeing that right? Do you have a link to a source? The last time I looked for motors they all said that they didn't have that function, which is a bit of a bummer because it is so useful (unless you want the exorcist head turn). I haven't looked this year, maybe that function is back in vogue.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Engineerchic said:


> It looks like your motor has the auto reverse feature built in, am I seeing that right? Do you have a link to a source? The last time I looked for motors they all said that they didn't have that function, which is a bit of a bummer because it is so useful (unless you want the exorcist head turn). I haven't looked this year, maybe that function is back in vogue.


sure here 6PCS Synchronous Synchron Motor For Cup Turner, Cuptisserie Turntable Motor 50/60Hz AC100~127V 4W CCW/CW Direction with Anti-fall Connector Arm(5-6RPM) - - Amazon.com


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I missed this when you posted it the first time but I want to say once again to job well done love all the movement you have going on.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

stick said:


> I missed this when you posted it the first time but I want to say once again to job well done love all the movement you have going on.


thanks again !


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Those look very cool & creepy!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Those look very cool & creepy!


thank you !! they were fun to make !


----------

